# Ferrari 308 GTB qv - Beau Technique - Polish Angel - Midlands detailer



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

You can keep up to date with our day to day shananigans on Facebook and Twitter

Yet another one from the trio of Italian machines we had the pleasure of working on of late. Yet again, A brief few pictures.

Single stage correction to reduce defects and improve gloss levels carried out with Rupes bigfoot lhr15 and bigfoot mini 75 polishers with Polish Angel invincible primer.





































Wheels sealed with Sonax ( very underestimated product )




























Such a fine and rare beauty needed something a little special applied so Polish Angel jubilee carnauba wax was used.










Whole interior was given a nice comprehensive valet with leather surfaces all treated.




























Engine bay was given a light once over in keeping with the rest of the detail so whole vehicle was refreshed.



















And some finished exterior piccies for you.
































































Thanks for looking.









​


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Beautiful again , have to agree on the Sonax great wheel sealant and a breeze to apply


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Nice, very nice indeed.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

What a great result from all your hard work, loving that final presentation.

John Tht.


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly, is that the Ferrari model that as used in the tv show ****** pi? Showing me age a bit.


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Proper car there Scott and very nice work.


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

Looks absolutely stunning


----------



## DMERRIT99 (Oct 25, 2014)

Stunning car and great work!!


----------



## DubImage (Oct 5, 2014)

Stunning car weldone


----------



## Sy1441 (May 6, 2014)

Beautiful Car, Fantastic Work.


----------



## zamo74 (Aug 27, 2013)

what a beautiful car to be able to work on. nice work (lucky chap)


----------



## kev1609 (Sep 19, 2011)

Very very nice


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That's a fantastic job.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

gibbo555 said:


> Beautiful again , have to agree on the Sonax great wheel sealant and a breeze to apply


Thanks, Yes, Simplistic product with top end results imo.



dennis said:


> Nice, very nice indeed.


Ta.



Titanium Htail said:


> What a great result from all your hard work, loving that final presentation.
> 
> John Tht.


Thanks John.



ibiza55 said:


> Lovely jubbly, is that the Ferrari model that as used in the tv show ****** pi? Showing me age a bit.


Thank you. It isn't but looks close. The ****** PI model was a 308 GTS which had a targa roof. This is a rarer model with solid roof. Few little details are different, One being the fromt screen has a more aerodynamic profile where as the GTS had a more upright screen due to the targa roof.



unique detail said:


> Proper car there Scott and very nice work.


Cheers Andy.



ocdetailer said:


> Looks absolutely stunning


Thanks.



DMERRIT99 said:


> Stunning car and great work!!


Thank you.



DubImage said:


> Stunning car weldone


Cheers.



Sy1441 said:


> Beautiful Car, Fantastic Work.


Thanks.



zamo74 said:


> what a beautiful car to be able to work on. nice work (lucky chap)


Thank you. Really enjoyed it.



kev1609 said:


> Very very nice


Cheers.



Bill58 said:


> That's a fantastic job.


Ta muchly.


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

One of my all time favorite cars, great job, looks stunning.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning:thumb:


----------



## Neno330 (Dec 19, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Some awesome cars at the mo bud, nice to see..
As always, fantastic work carried out to a proper level ..


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

ted11 said:


> One of my all time favorite cars, great job, looks stunning.





tonyy said:


> Stunning:thumb:





Neno330 said:


> Beautiful





dooka said:


> Some awesome cars at the mo bud, nice to see..
> As always, fantastic work carried out to a proper level ..


Thanks folks.


----------

